# Video of my orchids



## orchideya (Feb 3, 2016)

My first attempt at making video, so...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7xBfCbqpBw


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice. what is the light colored paph at 0:23 and are the Caroline Butchers the same as the ones I got?!?!


----------



## orchideya (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you!
Not sure which paph you mean, there are just seedlings at 0:23. If it is yellowish-green one in the left corner bottom, it is Mem. Larry Heuer (malipoense x emersonii), it was the same color when I got it.
Same CB flask.But big eyes probably referring to compot with three bullies that were quite large from the beginning. Other two pots have much smaller seedlings.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2016)

OK, thanks. I thought you might be feeding the CB's something from Chernobyl!!


----------



## orchideya (Feb 3, 2016)

Ha-ha-ha. I do feed them, but just regular 20-20-20 at quarter strength.
Here is the pic from April 2014, when they were deflasked. 





You can see three of them potted separately, but then I read someone's post that they grow better in compots, so I stuffed them together.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2016)

They don't look "stuffed" --- they look nicely spaced.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]p7xBfCbqpBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abax (Feb 3, 2016)

Your tank looks wonderful...the plants are so healthy and clean. It
appears that all your compots are doing so well. Congratulations!
Good video too.


----------

